# Pictures of Cuts



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

If someone has a picture of their baby in a 3in.or so cut would you post it for me,PLEASE. Im thinking of getting Kirbies hair cut to around that length on the body,but keeping his hair on ears,face long enough for a topknot. I would like to have some pictures to show the groomer.I went through the Gallery and found a few,but thought you all might have more examples. Thanks...Sheila


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww, I'm sorry I don't have pictures. You wouldn't have a current picture of Kirby, would ya? We'll tell ya if we think he'd look good in a shorter cut or not!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sheila, I have to laugh... when I saw your post's title I don't know why but I thought one of your babies had a "cut" as in laceration! I squinted my eyes as I opened the post in anticipation of seeing something bloody!!!! I'm dying laughing at myself!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 14 2005, 08:32 PM
> *Sheila, I have to laugh... when I saw your post's title I don't know why but I thought one of your babies had a "cut" as in laceration!  I squinted my eyes as I opened the post in anticipation of seeing something bloody!!!!  I'm dying laughing at myself!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

















































Hahaha I went back and re-read the title and I guess someone might think that !!!Too funny I almost P**d my pants laughing at your post


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 14 2005, 06:09 PM
> *Awww,  I'm sorry I don't have pictures.  You wouldn't have a current picture of Kirby, would ya?  We'll tell ya if we think he'd look good in a shorter cut or not!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I might take you up on that


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

OK so I measured Fantasia's hair (on her body) and it's almost exactly 3 inches. So I woke her up, prodded her until she stood up but she kept laying back down so I got her off the couch and tried to get a good picture of her. Her hair has not been brushed yet today and her top knot is from yesterday so her hair is a mess and she's not happy about being woken up but I got a picture for you lol. I hope it helps. I keep her head and tail long so you can only really check out the 3 inch body length.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww! Cutie!! hey! that's how I look when I wake up too


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 15 2005, 09:50 AM
> *<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43457*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks Jodi.That looks to be about what i want.If I cut it Im going to leave the head,tail long too. Give Fantasia a big smooch and tell her Kirbie say's Thank You


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini is at about 3 inches right now. I will try and take a picture of her tonight.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 15 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Awwww!  Cutie!!  hey! that's how I look when I wake up too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


HAHAHA! Same here! I look a lil worse though!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Mar 15 2005, 11:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jodi.That looks to be about what i want.If I cut it Im going to leave the head,tail long too. Give Fantasia a big smooch and tell her Kirbie say's Thank You








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43477
[/B][/QUOTE]


She says, no problem. I got a treat for my rude awakening so it was worth it!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't post this one before because I didn't know you wanted to keep the face and tail long but I took this one when I took the other one. She noticed I was taking her picture so she ran away and I had to follow her to get this shot. She's looking up at me because she ran into a corner.










This is a better shot of her full haircut because you can see her head from the front.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jodi, you do an excellent job grooming Fantasia yourself! How do you keep her beard so white? Lady's is permanently stained from her food and water even with daily washings.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She is beautiful ! Thank you


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey FannyMay! Just wondering...Since Fanny's tail is extremely long and her body hair is pretty long too, do they not tangle up at the base of the tail/butt area? 

Btw, She's got a B-E-A UUUUTIFUL face!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Marj,
Her beard is actually a little yellow. It tends to fade after bath day but by the end of the week it's yellow again. I really don't do anything with it except comb it and wash her every 1-2 weeks. 

ButterCloudandNoriko, 
Yes she does get mats in that area. I just comb them out every once in a while. 

I really don't groom as well as some of the people on this forum and I defiantly don't groom as often. Fantasia gets brushed once every 2-3 days and then it's not her entire body. I do a little at a time because she gets fussy if I brush her all in one day. She tends to not get too bad though so I can get away with it. The base of her tail is the worst and that's mostly because that's where she gets cottony. The cleaner she is the less she mats. 

When we were at the vets the other day, the assistant (the one holding Fantasia down) kept commenting on Fantasia. She also kept asking about her tear staining and how I kept the stains away. I told her I didn't know, she just doesn't get that bad. I only wash around her eyes every couple of days. I told her it must have been in the breeding even though she was a puppy mill dog. 
I like having a low maintenance dog lol.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 15 2005, 08:16 PM
> *ButterCloudandNoriko,
> Yes she does get mats in that area.  I just comb them out every once in a while.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, that was exactly the reason why I had to completely shave Cloud! Because his bumbum was totally matted. Why is it that their hair looks WAY shinier when it's very short and not nearly as shiny when it grows out? Must get dried up easily.







I can't keep Cloud in a long coat. He's big and so giving him a bath with long hair takes FOREVER! And he's such a baby! Oh well


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hair and more hair. I don't know how much longer I will keep him that way. Takes a lot more brushing and drying time. He has not had a hair cut since end of last October where I cut him completely down.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, Alex is just gorgeous!!! I'm so jealous of all the long haired malts!!! I love that picture!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Alex is so handsome! He has a beautiful coat!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Janine,
Alex looks great in that picture! I think he looks good the way you shave his body and not his head and tail but he also looks good with all his hair. Alex is just a beautiful dog and looks good in every style.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Mar 15 2005, 10:50 AM
> *OK so I measured Fantasia's hair (on her body) and it's almost exactly 3 inches.  So I woke her up, prodded her until she stood up but she kept laying back down so I got her off the couch and tried to get a good picture of her.  Her hair has not been brushed yet today and her top knot is from yesterday so her hair is a mess and she's not happy about being woken up but I got a picture for you lol.  I hope it helps.  I keep her head and tail long so you can only really check out the 3 inch body length.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








FannyMay, how much does Fantasia weigh?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Fantasia weighs 8.5lbs


----------

